# Tiled shower edge disaster!



## nmowez (Sep 4, 2008)

We hired a friend of the family to tile our shower while we were renovating our bathroom. The shower itself looks great but we still can't use it because the corners where the tile meets drywall is not finished. I am wondering if there is any type of product out there to finish these corners/joints after the tile has already been set. Schluter products would have been great but its too late for them. Can anyone HELP me. I've attached two photos to explain my dilemma.


----------



## beccalynn (Sep 4, 2008)

I am sorry I am not more help, but we had a similar situation in our powder room. The installer was a relative and it has gotten kind of ugly since we asked why he didn't finish the job....help anyone?


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

They make a piece for that, this:










It is called a bullnose tile or edge tile, and should be available in whatever tile you installed.


----------

